# Dwarves?



## Confusticated (Sep 2, 2004)

It says dwarfs are taller than hobbits but shorter than Men. Well what if a hobbit and man mated? Dwarf?


Dwarves lived in mountains kind of like hobbits lived in holes in the hills.

Hobbits had genes giving them a lot of hair on feet, and men had genetics giving beards.

Dwarfs get along okay with hobbits and Men, but not elves. 

What do you think? Did the Dwarves come from some city where hobbit and men merged? Maybe they were cast out of some place like Bree?


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 2, 2004)

Dwarves were created, I believe from stone, but I don't remember if it is mentioned or I just assumed that because it is poetic, by Aule, one of the Valar, and given the "breath of life" but Eru, the Creator of Middle Earth. 

There were initially seven of them, full bread dwarves. I don't think there is any mention of them ever interbreeding with other races.


----------



## baragund (Sep 2, 2004)

Chapter 2 of the Silmarillion (Of Aule and Yavanna) gives the story about how the fathers of the dwarves were created and it's pretty much as Elgee said. As for inter-breeding, I doubt it because the dwarves as a society were _very_ closed. Check out some of the descriptions of dwarven society, especially the descriptions of female dwarves, in the Appendices of LOTR and it becomes clear that they did not inter-mingle at all.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 4, 2004)

Yeah, and besides, Dwarves are UGLY, man. Like, who'd wanna interbred with them. . .


----------



## baragund (Sep 7, 2004)

I certainly don't care for beards on the ladies that are longer than my own!!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 7, 2004)

Maikanare said:


> It says dwarfs are taller than hobbits but shorter than Men. Well what if a hobbit and man mated? Dwarf?



Dwobbit.

Barley


----------

